# What commands does your dog know?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I would like to know: how old is your GSD and what commands do they know?

I am asking so I get a general idea of common and not-so-common things people train their dogs to do.

I know I want to train my GSD to do a lot of things (when I get him) because 1) he needs a job and 2) he is big and needs to be controllable. 

As a point of reference, my 8 pound, 11 year old mix dog knows:
sit
stay
come
speak
howl
shake (shake hands)
get it
get down (off furniture)
up (onto furniture)
fetch
get your fetchy (go find it and bring it to me)
get the kitty (to play)
no
go out (out his dog door)

That's all.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I won't go thru all of the commands my kids (ages 6 months and 1 year) know. I'll just give you a few suggestions that I find really useful in every day handling.

Wait (which is different than stay)
Stand
Back-up
Go to your crate (however you word it)
Lie on your side (however you word it. Very useful at the vet's office)
In and out commands for the car
Heel (however you word it)
Potty (on command)
Take (item)
Drop (item -- drop it on ground)
Give (item--put it in my hand)
Hold (item)
Find (item)
Get (item)
Leave it
Gentle.
Under (go under the table)
Target (touch my hand with his nose. so when you want to move your dog, instead of using the leash or physically moving him, you just tell him to Target, then you move your hand).


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

My dogs know the standard commands, but one I don't see listed is what I call "oot-da-room" which means get out of the room. It is particularly useful when I'm exercising in a room I have set aside for that, and I don't want the dogs running underfoot. It also works if they come into the bathroom and I'd like them to leave the room, etc.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sit, stay, lay down, come, wait or stop, verbally
or with hand signals. <
carry this, take this, "here Loki" as i hand him something. <
"go to Rosie", sending him to my GF, indoors or outdoors. <
family hug, walks between when we're hugging. <
get down or off, when i want him off the furniture. <
go to the car, i open the front door of the house and he goes and jumps in the car and lays down. <
find it, i hide something then send hm after it. <
go to the bathroom, when i need him to go quickly. <
go to your bed. <
give me your paw, the other one. <
up, onto funiture. <
go to your chair. <
get the mail (takes the mail from mail person
and brings it to us). <
get your leash. < 
heels, left or right side or walks between
my GF and i when we're walking side by side. <

when we're holding hands


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

not enough! lol


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

One thing I think is not emphasized enough (or at all) in the obedience classes we've been to, is that the "commands" are actually tools for good and peaceful living with our dogs. They are the basics - Sit, Down, Stand, Come, Stay, etc. For those who are not going on to showing or dog sports and might not learn this, these basics morph into "what we do when..." and how the dog can participate in different scenarios. (Not suggesting you don't do this - just commenting that it seems not stressed enough in classes - and it was definitely not a concept that was obvious to me in the beginning) 

This can be different for each dog based on their individual inclinations. As an example, Luther wants to be right in there with me no matter what I'm doing. It's not just annoying - but downright dangerous - to have him snuggled up behind me in our tiny kitchen as I do the dishes. Otto is no problem at all in that regard. So - using the basic tools, I took Luther to a place off to the side where he can watch from a safe distance and put him in a down-stay. I periodically tell him what a good boy he is - and don't laugh - but actually thank him for his help. This became the command, "Go to your place" as well as one of Luther's jobs, which he takes very seriously. Today, no matter what else is going on, if I go in the kitchen to do something, Luther is there lying down in his place, unprompted, regularly appreciated/thanked and looking very important.

This doesn't happen overnight, for sure, and it takes time, work and a lot of thought. We are still working on a lot of stuff, but in the end, the goal would be to have a dog that is controllable and safe because he has a firm grasp of the basic tools, wants to find the right thing to do in different situations - and is satisfied because he has a lot of jobs throughout each day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you think that's alot? i think what my dog does is basic training. there's dogs on this forum that do far more things than my dog does and more complicated things.

then there's the things my dog does without any
commands.

doesn't walk on the neighbors lawns when off leash. <
doesn't leave the house when the doors are propped
open. <
doesn't exit car without an ok. <
doesn't go into the bathroom. i can put food
on the toilet lid and it's there when we come home. <
doesn't approach people or other animals when we're
on the trails without an ok. <

i'm probably missing something.



> Originally Posted By: dresdennot enough! lol


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

besides the normal, sit, down, place, stay, heel etc......one of my favorits is 

"take "insert name" the phone" We used to live in a multi-story house and phones got lost all the time, I would just hand the phone to Ava and tell her who to take it to. 

She will "find" toys by name. 

jump, watch, touch, "in the house" ummmm I will have to think of some others.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya:
sit
platz
drop (moving down or distance down)
halt (moving stand)
front (front sit)
finish (right finish)
swing (left finish)
get in (left pivot)
back (heel backward)
jump/over
push the button
shake
up (paws up on my chest)
heel/fuss
here (recall)
stay 
wait
load (load in the car)
kennel (go in the crate)
go potty
get back (back up, personal space, don't crowd!)
off


Nikon:
sit
platz
steh (moving stand)
hier (recall)
fuss/heel
come along (informal heel/loose leash walk)
get in (left flip finish)
fuss (right finish)
pass auf (alert and bark)
revier (bark and hold)
packen (attack bite)
aus (out)
search (track)
bring (retrieve)
jump
kennel (get in the crate)
go to bed (get in the crate in the bedroom)
stay
wait
shake/pound it
bang! (play dead)
roll over
speak
whisper (he snaps his mouth like a bark but no sound comes out)
touch (jump up and touch nose to my hand)
look (hold eye contact with me)

We're working on crawling and weave (weaving through my legs as I walk).


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna has:

sit
lay
touch (high five with paw)
nose (touch with nose)
up
down
no bite
easy (take easy)
wait
kisses
round (walk around me and sit on my left side)
circle (shes goes in a circle)
off (furniture)
go potty
stop (when on leash)
watch me
out (of room)
place (go lay on your pimp mat)
shake
Let's go (come/we're leaving)
Ride (get in car)
bed (go to bed)
leave it
drop it
go find ____ (daddy, cuz, etc)

And yesterday we learned "bang" or lay on side and play dead! DH loves this one!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

oh, I did forget a few.
hoop (jump throught the hula hoop)
night night (go to bed)
Kennel
wait
drop
release
rug (I use this one when I answer the door)
blanket (move from the bedspread to her blanket)
leave it
over here (come closer)
lets go (loose leash)
back up
paw


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeKenya:
> sit
> platz
> drop (moving down or distance down)
> ...


What about Coke?

Obie knows the basics and a few tricks (wave, shake, high five, double high five, things like that). Dottie knows the basics and a couple of goofy dance moves. Ike knows absolutely nothing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Coke? lol....

sit
down
shake
bang


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sweet Coke...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL he can do a lot of stuff, just not "commands". He sits in our laps, you can dance with him, make him howl (hilarious), carry him around like a baby.... he took agility once but his idea of running the mini course was going over the a-frame ten times and then buzzing all the other dogs.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I love Coke!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Remo knows:

Sit
Down
Stay
Wait
Stop
Touch
Gentle
Hand it Up
Drop
Leave it
Hugs (you sit in a chair and he stands up and hugs you)
Kissy
Beep Beep (get out of my way!)
Back up
Open (he likes to open twist off bottle caps)
Hup 
Cuddle-time (gets up on the bed and rolls onto his back)
Snow-Angel
Take a Bow

And our other dog, Georgy-Girl knows sit, but she will only do it if she wants to do it. She has passive resistance down to an art form. Her nickname is Sandbag or Sack O' Potatoes.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Some smart dogs on here!

Lea, how on earth did you teach a dog to twist off bottle caps?? That's impressive!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Unfortunately (sometimes anyway) he taught himself this clever little trick. 

It is really cute when we are doing demonstrations for the rescue because the water bottle trick is always a crowd pleaser.

But, when he removes the cap from the gallon jug of water that you have in your truck, and you are unaware of the fact until the back of your vehicle is soaking wet, it is not nearly as cute!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Glory knows...

Come 
Recall (a more dependable come)
Leave it
Drop it
Sit
Lie Down
Stay (standing, sitting, or down)
Go away
Get back
Bring it (retrieve)
Outside
Inside
Go get...
Heel
Wait
Whoa (slow down)
Hup (stop)
Get down
No
Jump in
Kiss (give a kiss)
This way (change direction)
Left side (finish recall on left side to prepare for heel)
'Round back (finish recall on right)
Touch
Back up
Take it

And Glory also "recognizes" about 30 or so words in addition to commands.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

At 8 months Benny knows

Come
Leave it
Give
Sit
Down
Stay
Get
Outside
Walk with me
Wait
No
Kiss
shake
Say prayers
Touch

He knows about some words too, like "water, food. treat, friends, play, park, ball"


----------



## Nea (Nov 29, 2009)

Hee hee...

Well, our Neo just turned 3 months last Sunday. He knows the following...

Sit
Stay
Down
Come
Leave it
Shake
Paw (sort of like a high five)
Watch Me (Focus)

We still have a loooong way to go!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Zeus at 10.5 months old knows:

Sit
Platz
Stay
Place (goes to living room doggie bed)
Hop (Jump)
Down (Jumps down)
Lay (lays on side)
Catch (when throwing objects)
Fuss (Heel...still shaky though)
Tug (Starts pulling on tug rope)
Fass (Bites and holds)
Out (releases/drops whatever he's got in his mouth)
Bring It
Here (recall)
Find It (starts searching for hidden toy)
Leave It
Gentle (when being fed treats from kids, friends etc he nibbles them rather than snatching them up)
Look (working on that one a lot and not making a lot of headway)
Free (release)
Shake 
Easy (when he starts to pull while on the leash, makes him slow down)
Go (starts running a lot faster, anticipates sprints with me)
Treadmill (He does the treadmill once a day)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi has been here with me 2 years now and he's somewhere in his 3s age-wise.

He knows:

Sit
Down
Come
Find It
Truck
Up
Hug
Kisses
Kitty
Over
Look
Watch Me
Back
Stay
Stay Close
Wait
Bed
Go
Take
Leave It
Easy
Put your leash on (he sits for his leash and collar)
Paw (for wiping off his paws)
Dinner/Hungry
Ball
He also knows people's names and will go to them if you say, "Where's So and So" 
upstairs
downstairs
Off
Gentle

And probably some more than I can't think of right now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is 5, I got her a year ago and she knows German and English for most of the obedience commands. When I got her she only knew the commands listed in German here but she was very rusty on them so I taught her in English (so she responds better to the English.)

Down
Platz
Come
Hier
Sit
Sitz
Stand up
Heel
Fuss
Stay
Bleib
Bring
Aus
Out
Seek (track)
Geh Raus(for potty)
Watch 'em
Paw (shake)
Sit up
Off
Attention
Up
Over
Touch
Go lay down
Get him (meaning go play)
Okay (release word)

I might be forgetting a few.



This is most of what my last dog Ginger (Golden Retriever) knew, and what I'll probably be teaching Bianca also:

Sit
Stand
Down
Stay (in a Stand/Sit/Down)
Come
Heel
Slow
Hurry Up
Wait
Finish
Watch Me
Relax
Stop (stop moving, stay still in whatever place she was in)
Go Back (either go to the rear seat in the minivan, or walk backwards depending on whether we are in the car or not)
Here (hand target- move/turn to my hand which I am holding out)
Drop (drop whatever's in her mouth)
Leave It
Off (get down from whatever you're on)
Weave
Tire
Tunnel
Teeter
Chute
A-frame
Walk it (dogwalk in agility)
Table
Through (UKC window jump)
Over (jump over)
go out (move away)
in here (come closer)
touch (hit the contact zone in agility and stop)
Bang! (play dead)
Roll over
Spin
Legs (figure 8 around my legs)
Paw
Sit up/beg
Go get it / Bring it (fetch)
Hold it (hold a treat on her nose)
Paws up (put her paws on whatever I point to)
Up (jump onto something)
Up-walk (jump up on something like a bench or wall and walk along it until I say 'off')
Look! (If say "look!" and point, she'll look in the direction I'm pointing, if I just say "Look!" she'd turn her head all around and look around.)
Where's __name)___? (If we're on a walk, I'd say this and the name of a friend and she'd lead me to that person's house.)
Treat
Cookie
"Out?"
"Wanna go for a walk?"
"Excuse me" or "Move" (move out of the way)
"Dinner"
"Are you hungry?"
"Do you want to eat?"
"Food?"
"Water?"
"Stay away from the street!" (move away from the curb)
"Off the grass!" (tep off the grass onto the sidewalk)
"Around" (run around to the other side of a barrier, for example if the leash got caught on the wrong side of a tree)
Car (get in the car)
Get it! (get a bug/treat/something else I point towards)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

COMMANDS - up, platz, foos, here, come, (yes they are different), stand, paw, hi-5, leave it!, take it!, watch, hurry up!, out, suk (for tracking), come by, away, easy, CRATE!

WORDS/PHRASES - breakfast?, want lunch?, dinner?, inside!, crate or couch?!!!, get your baby, find your _______ (insert name of any toy here), car? go out?, give me kiss, fire truck (and runs to look out window), watch for daddy (and will jump up on couch in living room by the window), bedtime, upstairs?, catch it!, put on boots (and she jumps onto the couch and stretches out her paws), find your rug, go to your mat, people's names (for example I can say "Auntie Marylou??" and Gracie will run squealing to the door looking to see if ML has come over), shopping

And so many others. I have considered keeping a list as "they" say dogs know 200 words. My husbands famous reponse to that when we tell Gracie to do something obscure and she really does it is, "200 words my a$$"









Now.....of those commands that she KNOWS how many does she do?!!!







Whatever whenever she feels like it LOL LOL LOL That's Gracie


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> Now.....of those commands that she KNOWS how many does she do?!!!
> 
> ...


----------

